# Keyboard and Mouse not working at lock screen



## alexondrums

About 1 month ago I did a clean install of Windows 10 for the first time.

All has been well, until recently when my PC went to sleep, and when I woke it, the screen wouldn't wake up, so I had to hard reset it. At this point Windows installed some updates and it seemed to be ok.

Today I cold booted and when I got to the Windows 10 lock screen, the keyboard and mouse do not work. I can confirm that they do work at POST and in Windows 7 on my other drive. When I get the Windows 10 boot screen, the num lock light on the keyboard goes out as does the optical light on my mouse. Both are USB.

I've done some googling and so far I can only see options to reinstall windows, or restore it.

Windows 10 seems to be unusable now, can anyone help get this working?


----------



## _nobody_

Hello Alex The Drummer,

The system description will help. Depending upon what you are running (which mobo, CPU, how much DDR, which DDR type, GPU (integrated or PCIe), PSU model and # of W, configuration) some people are (maybe) able to determine the closer cause of your troubles. :whistling:

For now, I would like you to do the following in BIOS: to disable CPU C-states. something like on this picture as example:










And make these to be [disabled]. Then I assume your PC will never go to sleep, so you should never experience this problem. This is just an experiment, to see if this workaround make sense.

Please, report your result here. :thumb:

Thank you,
_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all

. . . and, if you are still unable to use the USB keyboard & mouse to login at startup .... while the login screen/lock screen is still showing, unplug the keyboard & mouse -- wait about 30 seconds -- then plug them in again -- wait about a minute or so -- and see if Windows will "re-detect" them.


----------



## alexondrums

Thanks all for the help so.

I managed to find an option in the BIOS for C state and disabled this. 
I also tried unplugging the kb/mouse and back in again. 

Unfortunatley neither worked. It seems that during Windows boot up, the devices become disabled.

E.g Between POST and pre-load, the keyboard and mouse have lights. When Windows 10 starts loading (Windows Flag icon and spinning circle), the keyboard numlock light and the mouse optical light both go out. It remains this way on the lock screen.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hmm ... tricky situation. Tell you what - enter the BIOS again, and double-check that USB support/Legacy USB support are enabled (they probably are, but might as well be thorough).

Another thing to try might be a completely different USB port (that you haven't tried before), and a different mouse or keyboard. Something that would force Windows to detect it as a new device.

Probably the least troublesome operating system repair would be to run the "Startup Repair" .. as that tactic wouldn't require you to reinstall anything. I suppose it "sort of" is a startup problem  ... you could run the Startup repair by using a bootable Windows 10 "repair disk" DVD, or a Windows 10 installation DVD (that matches your version/bit-depth of Windows 10).


----------



## spunk.funk

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*, look for* Legacy USB*, if it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys,* Enable *it,_ Save and Exit._


----------



## alexondrums

Many thanks again for the help!



OldGrayGary said:


> Hmm ... tricky situation. Tell you what - enter the BIOS again, and double-check that USB support/Legacy USB support are enabled (they probably are, but might as well be thorough).


I had a look at this and it was set to Auto. I changed it Enabled, but unfortunately it didn't work!



OldGrayGary said:


> Another thing to try might be a completely different USB port (that you haven't tried before), and a different mouse or keyboard. Something that would force Windows to detect it as a new device.


I will try this out next - I might have to dig out some old USB devices! 




OldGrayGary said:


> Probably the least troublesome operating system repair would be to run the "Startup Repair" .. as that tactic wouldn't require you to reinstall anything. I suppose it "sort of" is a startup problem  ... you could run the Startup repair by using a bootable Windows 10 "repair disk" DVD, or a Windows 10 installation DVD (that matches your version/bit-depth of Windows 10).


I have a bootable USB stick for this so another thing to try!

I was quite excited as the prospect of moving over to W10, and having run it pretty much fine for about 3 weeks, all had been going well. 

I think Windows Updates might have something to do with it as I recall it installed some just before I had this problem. I did manage to get logged in using a PS/2 keyboard and checked device manager. 

As you can see in the attachment, lots of the USB controllers now don't have drivers. They did have a few days ago when everything worked - so I can only assume Windows Update has played a hand in this. Either way very disappointing! 

The motherboard is a Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl Edition - there are no specific W10 drivers, but as I said it did all work fine until recently! :banghead:

Searching for automatic driver update doesn't help either :sad:


----------



## alexondrums

Just to confirm different USB ports didn't work. 

I thought it might as 2 of the USB controllers did seem to have drivers, but non worked 

I've tried logging in with the PS/2 keyboard and plugging the USB kb/mouse into all the USB ports and waiting a few minutes each time. Nothing is detected.

I downloaded the Windows 7 x64 chipset drivers for my MB and installed them. It showed in the setup program that it was installing drivers for the 'Intel ICH9 Family USB Controllers', but after a reboot the same thing happened.

Also I've been getting a message that slides in from the bottom right about Windows updates that didn't install / uninstall correctly.

I had previously tried to uninstall an update that was installed around the time of this issue happening, but don't think it liked it.

I'm thinking 2 more things to try, but not sure which first.

1. Run startup repair (as previously suggested)
2. Uninstall all Windows updates.

Any further help appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Stancestans

I believe drivers were automatically delivered and installed via Windows Update, something you do not have much control over, thanks to Windows 10's mandatory updates. 

Open Device Manager (navigate using your PS2 keyboard) and uninstall ALL USB controllers with yellow exclamation marks. Check the option to delete software for them (use spacebar to tick/untick checkboxes, similar to mouse clicks). 

Before you restart your PC, you might wanna disable automatic installation of drivers from Windows Update. Search for "change device installation settings" and select the second option on the dialog that opens. Three more options will appear below it, so make sure to select "Never install driver software from Windows Update". Note that device installation settings do not affect Windows Update, they only affect installation of drivers when a new device is detected or when manually updating device drivers from Device Manager.

In addition to changing device installation settings, you should uninstall whatever drivers were installed by Windows Update. Search "view installed updates" and browse the list to identify which update to uninstall. This is hardly a permanent solution since it doesn't stop the update from being reinstalled as soon as you're back online. You can temporarily hide that particular update to prevent it from being re-installed, but if a newer version of the drivers are available in Windows Update, they will be automatically installed with the chance of your devices getting broken again! In order to hide the update, you'll need to download the wushowhide.diagcab troubleshooter and run it. Reboot your PC and install USB or chipset drivers that came with your system (on the supplied CD or from the manufacturer's website) to restore functionality to your usb controllers and devices.


----------



## alexondrums

Thanks very much for this comprehensive reply!



Stancestans said:


> I believe drivers were automatically delivered and installed via Windows Update, something you do not have much control over, thanks to Windows 10's mandatory updates.
> 
> Open Device Manager (navigate using your PS2 keyboard) and uninstall ALL USB controllers with yellow exclamation marks. Check the option to delete software for them (use spacebar to tick/untick checkboxes, similar to mouse clicks).


OK i started to uninstall the USB controllers, however there was no options to delete the software as you refer to. See screengrabs attached.

Having uninstalled the devices, within a few minutes they re-appeared.




Stancestans said:


> Before you restart your PC, you might wanna disable automatic installation of drivers from Windows Update. Search for "change device installation settings" and select the second option on the dialog that opens. Three more options will appear below it, so make sure to select "Never install driver software from Windows Update". Note that device installation settings do not affect Windows Update, they only affect installation of drivers when a new device is detected or when manually updating device drivers from Device Manager.


Thanks, I've set this to not install drivers from Windows Update. 




Stancestans said:


> In addition to changing device installation settings, you should uninstall whatever drivers were installed by Windows Update. Search "view installed updates" and browse the list to identify which update to uninstall. This is hardly a permanent solution since it doesn't stop the update from being reinstalled as soon as you're back online. You can temporarily hide that particular update to prevent it from being re-installed, but if a newer version of the drivers are available in Windows Update, they will be automatically installed with the chance of your devices getting broken again! In order to hide the update, you'll need to download the wushowhide.diagcab troubleshooter and run it. Reboot your PC and install USB or chipset drivers that came with your system (on the supplied CD or from the manufacturer's website) to restore functionality to your usb controllers and devices.


I've checked the updates and couldn't figure out which were related to the drivers - some were Windows Security updates, but nothing specifically for drivers. I did try to uninstall all updates from this month, as the issue seemed to happen around the start of last week. 

Once rebooted, Windows came up with a message saying: We couldn't complete the updates, un-doing changes.

Therefore the updates are still installed, and the USB devices not operational.

If there's any other suggestions I'll give them a go.

Other things I might try are:

1. Startup repair (although this strictly isn't a startup issue)
2. Restore Windows to an image I took a few weeks back with everything working.
3. Scrap Windows 10, go back to Windows 7 (will have to check my license)
4. Buy a new PC! (This one is a 2008, Custom built Core2Quad)


----------



## _nobody_

alexondrums said:


> The motherboard is a Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl Edition - there are no specific W10 drivers, but as I said it did all work fine until recently! :banghead:


Alex The Drummer... I now get the picture! Here is what I found about your platform:

END OF LIVE (genesis August 2007)

ASUS P5K3 Premium Black Pearl Edition (Intel P35)
By Zachary Chan on *16 Aug 2007*

Your platform is too old. Does not support WIN10 (too outdated). INTEL CPUs generally support newer SW about 7Y after launch (if ?). WIN 10 is out of this reach for your INTEL CPU. If you revert to WIN7 (maybe WIN 8.1), everything will be cool. Till January/February 2020 (EOL for WIN7 support).

You might try to install WIN7 drivers on WIN10, but, frankly, you'll end as (complete) mess. You need (to transition to) much newer platform. HSW (CORE Gen. 4) as earliest, to be sure that your platform (please, contact MicroSoft for clarification) supports WIN10. :grin:

_nobody_


----------



## Stancestans

I don't think your CPU or pc in general is too old for Windows 10. If it runs Windows Seven just fine, it should run 10 as well, and just because it doesn't have drivers specifically written for 10 doesn't mean it's not compatible. I have Windows 10 installed on a system older than that (Dell Optiplex 320) and it runs great. It's always a welcome idea to upgrade to newer or the latest hardware that are officially supported by newer system software, but that's mostly a trend thing. If the usb controller devices won't uninstall, try the rollback option instead. This may force them to use the previous drivers before Windows update broke it. You can also try system restore and revert your system to a date and time before the problem showed up, or apply the system image you took. In my opinion, you'll be better off reverting to Windows Seven coz even if you fixed this problem, what is to stop Windows Update from updating your drivers in the near future, all without your permission? Latest is not always the best. Windows update is not the best place to get device drivers from, and the fact that you can't stop this in Windows 10 is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## alexondrums

OK well looks like I'm not going to get very far regardless of if I get it fixed, as It will likely break again soon after.

I still have my Win7 drive running, so will just go back to that and forget W10.

It's a shame as I'd done a lot of planning around the migration, including buying an SSD especially for it and doing some data sorting - although this certainly won't harm Windows 7 if I migrate it over to the new drive in lieu of W10.

Quite disappointing as I had high hopes for Windows 10 - but I'm still impressed with the overall product, but really don't agree with Microsofts Windows Update strategy. As put previously, it's a deal breaker. :nonono:


----------



## _nobody_

Stancestans said:


> I don't think your CPU or pc in general is too old for Windows 10. *If it runs Windows Seven just fine, it should run 10 as well, and just because it doesn't have drivers specifically written for 10 doesn't mean it's not compatible*. I have Windows 10 installed on a system older than that (Dell Optiplex 320) and it runs great.


MicroSoft will say to you that your system is not supported. And it is not. If you are lucky that somehow WIN10 drivers are working on your old machine, please, take it as given. I am not WIN(10) pro, and have no idea if you can block WIN10 updates, but at this point, if you can, please, do it, since then you can freeze your SW, which on long run (example: for next 5 years) is not so good idea. :whistling:

Linux (example: Fedora xx) has SW buttons controllable by user, so I can always freeze system, upgrade targeted drivers/SW, or back roll to previous updates. I am upgrading several HDDs since Fedora 18, and this for me perfectly works. And also shifting them from older to newer platforms. With some problems (which I am always able to fix). WIN10 should be transparent, by shifting HDD/SSD to newer platforms. :angel:

_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi again all -


alexondrums - I'm sorry we weren't able to find a smooth and easy way to get Windows 10 to work with your system. That motherboard was a bit ahead of its time back then. Luckily Windows 7 (as others might likely have mentioned) will still get Security updates until 2020, if you decide to go that route.

Hope things work out!


----------



## alexondrums

_nobody_ said:


> MicroSoft will say to you that your system is not supported. And it is not.


OK, although the W10 compatibility checker says otherwise - see attached. I know it's only a very basic hardware check, but it does contradict my experience and what's been discovered in this thread! Thanks Microsoft! :neutral:



OldGrayGary said:


> Hi again all -
> alexondrums - I'm sorry we weren't able to find a smooth and easy way to get Windows 10 to work with your system. That motherboard was a bit ahead of its time back then. Luckily Windows 7 (as others might likely have mentioned) will still get Security updates until 2020, if you decide to go that route.
> 
> Hope things work out!


Appreciate the comments and help so far here, it's been really positive even though it didn't work out in the end.

It's good to know that MB was ahead of it's time, as when I sourced the parts and built the PC in 2008, one of the main objectives was to make it future proof. And to an extent it still is! Apart from gaming it deals with anything I throw at it, and I'm quite attached to it! Never imagined a Core2 Quad would feel dated! That's progress I guess.

In the meantime, it's back to trusty Windows 7. Thanks all. :thumb:


----------



## Stancestans

alexondrums said:


> Appreciate the comments and help so far here, it's been really positive even though it didn't work out in the end
> ...
> In the meantime, it's back to trusty Windows 7. Thanks all. :thumb:


Yeah, it's sad that the smallest things majorly affect user experience for the worst. Reminds me of Windows 8 all over again. I like Windows 10, and would love to recommend it to friends, family, clients and anyone else, but I can't because I'm not happy with the forced updates myself. It's a noble idea and all, but MS' approach at it is simply not cutting it for me. If the outcry is anything to go with, i wonder if MS listens to consumer feedback. I'm still hopeful that they will reconsider their current updates policy, but until then, Windows 8.1 will remain my main Windows OS, Seven the secondary and 10 a test subject, free upgrade or not.


----------



## jenae

Hi, before you throw the baby out with the bathwater try this:- Power Off your system disconnect the mouse and keyboard leave them out. Start your computer when you reach the login, reconnect both, hopefully windows will discover and reinstall the drivers.

BTW it is possible to mod 10, MS updates are completely under my control (as are many other features, extremely fast machine) the answer lies in the registry... and no I will not explain how here, has far too many security issues for the non expert.


----------



## alexondrums

jenae said:


> Hi, before you throw the baby out with the bathwater try this:- Power Off your system disconnect the mouse and keyboard leave them out. Start your computer when you reach the login, reconnect both, hopefully windows will discover and reinstall the drivers.
> 
> BTW it is possible to mod 10, MS updates are completely under my control (as are many other features, extremely fast machine) the answer lies in the registry... and no I will not explain how here, has far too many security issues for the non expert.


Thanks - I gave this a go, but no luck unfortunately.

I'm not really interested in modding Windows 10 - as much of a tech nerd as I am, my original goal was to migrate to W10 and continue with life... Not spend weeks / months trying to troubleshoot it and hack it to death. That's my day job! 

I appreciate it's impossible to guarantee full compatibility between all hardware / software on the market, and MS do put a lot of time and effort into this; but having spent the last 20+ years breaking and fixing things I'm now at a point where I'd rather take the easy option!

:smile:


----------



## roodap

if you change your mind and repair the installation make sure you enable the on screen keyboard and it will be presented at login screen also as an option.
after login you can find out what is wrong if somethig goes bad


----------



## spunk.funk

> Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*, look for* Legacy USB*, if it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys,* Enable *it,_ Save and Exit._


 Did you try the suggestions in the quote above?


----------



## alexondrums

spunk.funk said:


> Did you try the suggestions in the quote above?


Yes tried this, but didn't work - it was set to auto, and changing to enabled didn't make any difference.


----------



## LittleGreyCatUK

Just found this as I have an Asus P5K SE with a Q6700.

This does underline the concerns about W10 - as it appears that the PC was working but then suddenly stopped after an update.

One thing nobody has mentioned so far - the USB ports on the MoBo may have stopped working (will they magically start again after another update?) but presumably you could fit a recent USB PCIe card which is supported under W10 and use that.

Not the best of options, but a quick look at Amazon in the UK shows
CSL - 7 Port USB 3.0 PCI Express (PCIe) Controller 
for £17.85 UKP which should provide enough ports.


----------

